# A question on boob suits...yes I know



## SonyaQuoll (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm going to be adventuring in trying to make a boob suit for the first time and I have a few questions on how to go about that.  Mainly how to add them.

My quoll is of the small chested size, so I'm not going for super huge here.  Should I even bother because she is about a B-cup.  


Now for the discussion part of it:
How do you feel about breasted suits?


----------



## Kittiara (Dec 4, 2008)

A little extra padding in the chest can't go wrong to add to a subtle feminine look.


----------



## SonyaQuoll (Dec 4, 2008)

I can see where that can help but I want definition, kind of like putting ripped abs on a suit...would it be similar to that?


----------



## Defiant (Dec 4, 2008)

Only a B cup , I think the abs would distract from from the boobs. But then again only going B cup isn't an obnixious suit. Thats a tasteful size. Most boobsuits are not.


----------



## SonyaQuoll (Dec 4, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Only a B cup , I think the abs would distract from from the boobs. But then again only going B cup isn't an obnixious suit. Thats a tasteful size. Most boobsuits are not.



Oh no I meant would creating the boobs be like creating abs on a suit.


----------



## czgoldedition (Dec 4, 2008)

More or less, yes, you could do them like you would abs - foam the padding on an undersuit of spandex or lycra. A little extra subtle padding on the hips to balance things out wouldn't go amiss either for a feminine look. 

Alternatively, since you are female, you could just add padding directly to a bra then tailor the suit to fit you whilst wearing that bra.


----------



## SonyaQuoll (Dec 4, 2008)

czgoldedition said:


> More or less, yes, you could do them like you would abs - foam the padding on an undersuit of spandex or lycra. A little extra subtle padding on the hips to balance things out wouldn't go amiss either for a feminine look.
> 
> Alternatively, since you are female, you could just add padding directly to a bra then tailor the suit to fit you whilst wearing that bra.



That seems like the best course of action then.  Do you think darts would mess up the natural grain of the fur?


----------



## czgoldedition (Dec 5, 2008)

SonyaQuoll said:


> That seems like the best course of action then.  Do you think darts would mess up the natural grain of the fur?




Nope, so long as you comb the seams out thoroughly when you're done it should look fine.


----------



## SonyaQuoll (Dec 5, 2008)

czgoldedition said:


> Nope, so long as you comb the seams out thoroughly when you're done it should look fine.


Beautiful!  Thanks.


----------



## conejo (Dec 5, 2008)

czgoldedition said:


> Alternatively, since you are female, you could just add padding directly to a bra then tailor the suit to fit you whilst wearing that bra.



ahh yes natural boobs do indeed show through a fursuit haha
ive seen some submissions where the girl suiter will say "no foam here"
haha


----------



## Defiant (Dec 5, 2008)

That would have to me one VERY custom suit to get the the suit boobs right over yours. Or get yours into the suit boobs. However it may be. I was discussing this with another friend and kinda suit maker. This idea really has us thinking about how to do it correctly.
   Good luck.


----------



## Bladespark (Dec 5, 2008)

I've done a boob suit with foam padding, and one that had a Wonderbra build in.    Both ways work pretty well.

This is the Wonderbra one: http://www.sparkcostumes.com/gallery/albums/userpics/inali31.jpg (This is a quite old suit, but it came out nicely.)

Here's the foam padded one: http://www.sparkcostumes.com/gallery/albums/userpics/P1020374.jpg

Both of these were made from measurements of the person they were for, rather than being fitting in person.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 6, 2008)

I have seen the 1st one. I talked to a guy who dated the woman what had that suit. You also just disproved a furry rule I was told. DAMMIT!


----------



## Bladespark (Dec 6, 2008)

What rule is that?  *curious*


----------



## Defiant (Dec 7, 2008)

The rule Ace told me was "if it has breats displayed on the suit , then it's not a woman". It's an almost infoulable rule. Seeing that most of the women suiters had partials and real breasts were quite easy to see , or their body suit was loose fitting enough to were it didn't really show any direct outline of their breasts.
   I suppose this rule has now been broken. But it is still very high in percentage of accuracy.


----------



## Beetlecat (Dec 7, 2008)

IME, Over-the-top female suits are usually worn by men. Women wear boobsuits too, but theirs tend to be more reserved (and quite frankly less slutty). However, there are exceptions to every rule.


----------

